# Danke Mythic



## GrafvonRotz (12. November 2008)

Ich bin seit 11 Jahren in diesem Hobby und muss sagen: Mythic ihr habts geschafft

Wenn wir ned grad wieder in nem Szenario von unserer Ordnungsseite auf die Kauleiste kriegen ist WAR alles was ein PvP-Spieler sich nur wünschen kann. Und mehr als das.

Deshalb danke
- für die levelnden Gilden
- für die abwechslungsreichen Szenarien
- für die AH!-Erlebnisse wenn ich die wunderschönen Landschaften erforsche
- für den Wälzer des Wissen
- für Praag das genauso geworden ist wie ich es mir als Warhammerspieler immer vorgestellt habe
- dafür das ihr trotz 200 PQs in jedem Kapitel wenigstens 1 bis 2 echt lustige eingebaut habt
- für das Würfelsystem (JA MIR GEFÄLLTS!)
- für das beste SuchenachGruppe-interface das ich bisher gesehen habe
- dafür das ich zwar 100 Schamanen am Tag sehe aber keiner so aussieht wie ich
- dafür das Gold nur für die Gilde wichtig ist und ich niemals in Armut leben muss
- das ihr die Bastionstreppe gemacht habt (Wer noch nicht drin war: Es ist kein Sunwell aber trotzdem wirklich gut)
- das ihr in einem Tempo arbeitet um das Spiel zu verbessern das herzinfarktgefährdend ist
- das es in WAR kein Weihnachten gibt aber die coole Hexennacht

Für das perfekte PvP, die tollen Burgenraids und die coolen Klassen sag ich nicht danke. Das habe ich erwartet und wäre es anders geworden wär ich enttäsucht.

Das Spiel hat noch seine Macken. Das wissen wir alle. Aber ich denke Mythic hat bereits in den ersten Wochen bewiesen: Sie habens drauf. Ich hab nie DaoC gespielt. Nun bereue ich das ein wenig. Denn wenn DaoC auch nur 25% von dem bietet was WAR auf dem Kasten hat habe ich wahrscheinlich eines der besten MMORPGs versäumt die es jemals gab. 

Ich finde es schade das es keine offiziellen Foren gibt. Aber ich verstehe es. Dieses Spiel ist einfach zu gut um im Flamewar unterzugehen.

Ich möchte niemanden zum Spammen auffordern. Aber ich denke man sollte einfach zeigen das WAR nicht nur mit (kleineren) Problemen zu kämpfen hat sondern das es einfach unglaublich großartig ist. Zumindest mit meinen 30 Euronen kann Mythic rechnen bis ich abkratz oder die Server dichtgemacht werden xD

Wer ähnlicher Meinung ist kann das ja hier kundtun - Oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Gräfchen (Goblinadel ist der bessere Adel!)


----------



## Astravall (12. November 2008)

Bravo da schliess ich mich doch mal an: DANKE Mythic.            .... (Auch wen du so eine nervende grüne Fusshupe bist ... FÜR DEN IMPERATOR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Tut gut mal was anderes zu lesen als ständig 'Mir gefallen die Haare meines Chars nicht ! Ich quitte WAR'!-Threads.

MfG Michael


----------



## pulla_man (12. November 2008)

ich kann dir auch nur beipflichten: DANKE MYTHIC

in WAR finde ich das, was ich in andern mmorpg´s vermisst habe und suche das, was ich in andern mmorpg´s gehasst habe, vergebens.

- kein zwanghaftes gold farmen um mithalten zu können
- kein zwanghaftes pushen der berufe, ohne beruf biste in WAR auch nicht unbedingt schlechter dran
- kein langweiliges tag für tag instanzen gerenne um dieses oder jenes item zu bekommen, dass man unbedingt brauch
- bei uns auf middenland zumindest: seit ner woche jeden abend gangbang im t4 mehrere warbands knallen aufeinander und es macht riesig spass
- leveln durch pvp (das beste feature das ihr einbauen konntet)
- der wälzer, ich liebe ihn


----------



## HGVermillion (12. November 2008)

Wetten der Thread ist morgen abend mit Flames übersäht die nur die Negativen Seiten betrachten ^^ Ich könnt mich glatt anschließen, nur wart ich noch auf meinen Schwarzen Gardisten das Trübt die Stimmung etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber dafür gibts erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medekil (13. November 2008)

wie könnt ihr nur! war ist der größte müll, nächste woche ist es eh tot!!!

^^

nein ich muss sagen, dass mir war auch sehr gut bis jetzt gefällt. werde auf jedefall den freimonat verlängern um mir auch mal den kompletten endcontent anschauen, dazu such ich noch ne nette und erfolgsorientierte gilde auf helmgard ;p *wink*
schön finde ich auch, dass die patches und hotfixes sehr schnell kommen und man keine 2-5 monate warten muss wie bei aoc, dass mal was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe es geht weiter so und wird vllt sogar noch besser !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AemJaY (13. November 2008)

Kann so auch alles Unterschreiben.

- Twinken hat mir bisher noch nie so spass gemacht.
Ich kann mich noch immer nicht für eine definitive Rasse entscheiden!!

GO GO GO MYTHIC!!


----------



## pR13st (13. November 2008)

Da schliesse ich mich doch mal an...
THX Mythic und THX an Gamesworkshop, weil ohne die Jungz würden wir Warhammer nichtmal kennen...
in diesem Sinne:

SEMPER FI.


----------



## Mr. Yes (13. November 2008)

Jep,

kann ich nur unterschreiben.

Super Gilde gefunden, haben jeden Abend unseren Spaß.
Abwechslung schaffen PvP, Öffentliche Quests, Quests, Szenario und schwupps
ist wieder ein Level geschafft. Wahrscheinlich werde ich es bereuen, so schnell
gelevelt zu haben. Man bekommt nur einen Bruchteil der Sachen mit.
(..ha man kann ja Twinken!!!)

Kann wirlich nur einen guten Rat geben: 
Sucht euch eine aktive Gilde, oder gründet Allianzen. 

Ein super Onlinegame!

cu Yes


----------



## Iodun (13. November 2008)

na der guten kritik schließ ich mich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (13. November 2008)

ich ebenso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt noch Servertransfer, damit bei uns n bissl mehr geht & ich bin glücklich


----------



## Shamaniko (13. November 2008)

Jo eben so ein DANKE von mir xD bin echt sehr zufireden!!!









Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wetten der Thread ist morgen abend mit Flames übersäht die nur die Negativen Seiten betrachten ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein die sind doch jetz alle mit dem Lichking (wird das so geschrieben?? xD) beschäftigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (13. November 2008)

Auch von mir ein Danke :-) Was ich nur bisschen blöde finde ist das Nachts Garnichts geht in WAR.AB 1 Uhr Nachts ist Schluss mit Szenario was ich bischen Schade finde da man Durch PVE ja nichts an EXP bekommt so das es sich lohnt. Zocke auf Helmgart und da ist echt Sense ab 1Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (13. November 2008)

Schließe mich den Lobeshymnen an! Ich meckere zwar öfter mal aber Zufriedenheit bedeutet ja bekanntlich Stillstand.


----------



## Venkman (13. November 2008)

Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?

War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.

Nach 22.00 Uhr könnte man die Server abschalten, würde kaum jemandem bemerken.

Jetzt wird es noch schlimmer. Wotlk ist raus.

Neue Quest in War: Raidet "die wehenden Strohballen auf den Strassen" 

Aber es hat auch Vorteile:
Ab heute sollte War ruckelfrei bei euch allen laufen.
Falls es dennoch ruckelt, liegt es NICHT an den Servern!

Fanboy? nein.

Es nervt mich nur tierisch, dass es nur Blizzard gibt. Nicht mal eine einzige Firma im gesammten Markt ist in der Lage Blizzard eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu bieten.

Das ist sehr schlecht für den Spiel Markt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.
> 
> ...




Boah, müsstest du ned in Norwhatsoever rumgimpen, wie all die anderen bafoONS..???


----------



## Iodun (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.
> 
> ...



hast schmerzen oder sowas?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandogar Eisenfaust (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.
> 
> ...



und dazu arbeitet blizz auch noch an diablo 3.war ist in der tat zum scheitern verurteilt.
was hat sich mythic bloss dabei gedacht war rauszubringen wo es doch wow gibt und diablo 3 in ein paar jahren rauskommt.

wie konnte ich nur so blöd sein und mir war zulegen?

es ist schon echt erstaunlich wie man ein klasse spiel wie war schon nach knapp 3 monaten zum tode verurteilen kann.

naja egal,ich bleib vorerst weiter blöd und zock weiter war.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.


So krass würde ich's zwar nicht ausdrücken, aber dem Lob vom TE kann ich auch nicht zustimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist zwar - wie anderes auch - Geschmackssache, aber bei mir war nach dem 2. Char auf 20+ auch die Lust weg, den "Rest" noch zu entdecken.

Um mal jemanden aus unserer Gilde zu zitieren, der auch mit War aufgehört hat:





> [...] Ich wollte hauptsächlich RvR sehen, aber spannender als von Punkt zu Punkt oder Burg zu Burg reiten und dort 3-10 Npcs kloppen. [...]
> 
> Fragen die ich mir gestellt habe:
> - Wie kann man ein derart gruppenlastiges Game ohne [anm.: richtig funktionierenden] Chat veröffentlichen?
> ...


Und so unrecht hat er nicht.


----------



## Turican (13. November 2008)

Eines der beste Spiele deines Lebens....dann kennst Du aber nur schlechte,dass is Fakt.


----------



## latosa (13. November 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Eines der beste Spiele deines Lebens....dann kennst Du aber nur schlechte,dass is Fakt.


das spiel ist ja auch nicht schlecht aber ich spiel oder sagen wir spielte bis gestern auf hergig (ordnung)aber es gehn nur bg s von 16-22 uhr auf dann ist tote hose.im rvr geht garnix bin in einer gilde dawaren früher über 200 leute drin jetzt bekommst nicht mahls sz voll.


----------



## Astravall (13. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> So krass würde ich's zwar nicht ausdrücken, aber dem Lob vom TE kann ich auch nicht zustimmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




War ja klar dass die Miesmacher nicht lange auf sich warten lassen -.- ... 

das kann ich so aber nicht stehen lassen.

Ich bin mittlerweile level 38 und ich bin immernoch gespannt welche Quets noch auf mich warten. Gerade die Epischen Quests hab eine doch recht spannende Geschichte oft. Z.b. in Reikland wo der Übermächtige (NPC-Gegner auf Altdorf vorrückt) alle Wachen und verteidiger demotiviert sind und ich nun erst mal eine Gefahr aufdecken muss, dann die Anführer Überzeugen dass sie existiert und dann Wachen motivieren muss weiter zu kämpfen und schließlich sogar ein Selbstmordkommando zusammentrommeln um dem übermächtigen Gegner zu schwächen.
Meine Motivation ist 40 werden und dann die Hauptstadt des Feindes anzugreifen ... es geht um mehr als für mich selbst dahin zuleveln und dann irgendwann 40 zu sein und ne Ausrüstung zu farmen ... um mehr geht es in WoW nicht und genau deshalb fehlt euch die Motivation weiter zu machen ... man braucht in War keine über mega-lila-Items ums weiter zu kommen.

Und zu den Gründen deines Gildenkollgen:

- Ich habe jede Menge Spaß im RvR ... sowohl in den Szenarien (auch wenn es manchmal frustet wenn der Gegner übermächtig oder wir mal wieder einfach zu blöd sind) als auch im OpenRvR ... auf Huss kann ich mich nicht beklagen sowohl in T3 als auch T4 schon einige Nette Burgschlachten mit einem mehr als ebenbürtigen Gegner gehabt. Momentan rücken auch viel mehr Leute in die Level 30-Bereiche vor und man sah einen großen Schub im T4 Gebiet erst vor ein Paar Tagen ... ständig brennt irgendwo eine Burg und es finden ich Verteidiger. Zwar hab ich das NPC kloppen auch manchmal aber meist auch nur weil der Gegner in einem anderen Gebiet versucht dort Burgen zurück zu holen. das wird aber immer weniger je mehr Leute endlich 40 sind und nicht nur ständig am Questen sind und dann auch Zeit haben etwas in Brand zu stecken oder Brände zu löschen.

- Wieso funktioniert der chat nicht O_o? der funktioniert einwandfrei ... ich habe Gruppenchat, für die Kriegsgruppe und wenn das nicht reicht kann ich die Regionschats benutzen oder wie bei uns auf Huss /channeljoin order um dann mit Ordnungsspielern Zonenübergreifend Feindbewegungen zu melden und zu koordinerien ... dass WAR keinen funktionierenden chat hätte ist schlichtweg gelogen ... sowas macht mich echt sauer.

- Die verdammte Burg ist zum einnehmen da, den Feind zu zerschmettern .... NICHT zum leveln ... kann ich ja gleich NPCraid starten ... ich glaube ihr verwechselt Burgerobern mit einer Raidinstanz in WOW -.-

- Tja wenn nur beide Seiten auch immer schön alle BGs joinen würden ... es gibt aber eine große Anzahl die in einem Kriegslager stehen um dort die Teilnahmequets für ein bestimmtes BG anzunehmen (z.b. Averlorn -> Tor Anroc Quests) und dann auch nur diesem BG joinen. Konnte ich wochenlang gut in Averlorn beobachten da stand ein duzend Leute immer im Kriegslager.

- Na gut da muss ich ihm recht geben ... manche Items haben wirklich manchmal seltsame Stats bisher habe ich aber auch wirklich gute blaue oder epische Items gefunden die mir gut was bringen. Das einzige was ich schade finde ist das viele keine Resistenzen haben. Auf der anderen Seite ist es wieder aber auch ganz gut so ... ich brauche keine Epic-Items um erfolgreich zu sein. Jeder kommt leicht an gute Ausrüstung.

- Die Grenze wurde angeblich mehrmals erhöht. Ich konnte mich bisher weder über Warteschlangen noch zu wenig Mitspieler beklagen.

Und noch was Allgemein: Die meisten Kritikpunkte liegen an der COMMUNITY ... Mythic hat euch alles gegeben was ihr braucht. IHR müsst es nur nützen ... nix im OpenRvR los? Na dann orgt eine Kriegsgruppe und steckt etwas in Brand. Ihr mögt keine NPC raids? Na dann geht dahin wo eure Keeps brennen und verteidigt diese. Jedes MMORPG ist nur so gut wie die Spieler die aus den gegebenen Möglichkeiten etwas machen ... War hat da sehr viel Potenzial ... nutzt es!

MfG Michael


----------



## Carleena (13. November 2008)

Danke auch von mir Mythic!!!


<3 Warhammer Online =)


----------



## Ashgard (13. November 2008)

Jo, von mir auch ein Danke, das es täglich wieder 1-2 Uhr in der Früh wird, von wegen "die Quest schliess ma auch noch schnell....".


----------



## Wuzaer (13. November 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Wetten der Thread ist morgen abend mit Flames übersäht die nur die Negativen Seiten betrachten ^^ Ich könnt mich glatt anschließen, nur wart ich noch auf meine *Ritterin des Sonnenordens*  das Trübt die Stimmung etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign ich warte da auch sehnsüchtig drauf vermillion xD

ich find WAR auch sehr gelungen, aber es ist noch verbesserungswürdig!
ach vllt bleibt der thread ja frei von flames....*AHAHAHA* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...."sicher" ~.~

greetz,
Wuzaer


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (13. November 2008)

Von mir auch ein danke an Mythic und natürlich auch an GOA. Super Spiel und auch ein guter Support. Ich sehe der Zukunft sehr positiv entgegen. Sogar oder vielleicht sogar wegen WotLK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (13. November 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein danke an Mythic und natürlich auch an GOA. Super Spiel und auch ein guter Support. Ich sehe der Zukunft sehr positiv entgegen. Sogar oder vielleicht sogar wegen WotLK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Support ist echt super da kenne ich anderes und kann nur loben. Aber ich muss auch Spectrumizer recht geben. Es läuft noch vieles daneben. Besonderes das mit den items ist mir sehr aufgefallen. Da muss noch hart gearbeitet werden dran. Und so Dankesthreads bringen nicht viel. Aber jedme das seine. Man muss auch bedenken dass das Spiel noch sehr jung ist wir werden sehen was daraus wird.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Ascían (13. November 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein danke an Mythic und natürlich auch an GOA. Super Spiel und auch ein guter Support. Ich sehe der Zukunft sehr positiv entgegen. Sogar oder vielleicht sogar wegen WotLK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, danke Mythic für ein neues MMO-Zuhause! Ednlich mal ein Spiel, dass auch kurzweilig ist und wo man nicht sinnlose 2-3 Stunden mit ner Gruppensuche verbringt. 
Ich denke auch dass der Zorn des Lutschkönigs die Spreu endlich vom Weizen trennt, und die Leute mit schlechten Manieren und Ego-zentrierten Spielweisen wieder wegwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hillka (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.
> 
> ...




Hi
Danke an Dich........................ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immer wieder Nett zu hören das solche Typen sich dahin zurückziehen wo sie hergekommen sind.
Im Übrigen kennst Du den MMORPG Spielemarkt recht schlecht wenn Du glaubst das Blizzard die einizeg Firma ist die ein gutes Spiel hinbekommt.Everquest und Ultima Online gab es schon als Du noch in die Windel geschissen hast .................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur schade das ich vermute das Du wenn WotLK ausgelutscht ist doch wieder angegrochen kommst.................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miamoto (13. November 2008)

Danke Mythic für jetzt schon mehrere Stunden Euphorie & Verzweifelung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man verzweifelt versucht mit 2,3,4 Mann ne Burg zu verteidigen & nach und nach immer mehr Leute dazukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man aufeinmal die Oberhand gewinnt und zurückschlägt. Man, nach Wochen in denen eine Map fest in der Hand des Chaos war, eine Armee zusammentrommelt, die 3 komplette BGs beinhaltet. (BGs sind in WAR die Kriegstrupps und nich die Szenarien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mal aufräumt. Für Schlachten an den 50-100 Spieler teilnehmen. Man auch als 12 Lvl Char in nem RvR Gebiet was reißen kann.

Dafür das ihr auf Wünsche der Community eingeht, aber nicht auf jedes beknackte Gejammer reagiert. Dafür, dass ihr WAR in erster Linie treu bleibt und nicht dem Geld.


----------



## ReDBullxx (13. November 2008)

Danke Mythic für

- für die abwechslungsreichen Szenarien
- für den Wälzer des Wissen
- dafür das ihr trotz zahlreicher PQs in jedem Kapitel wenigstens 1 bis 2 echt lustige eingebaut habt
- dafür das Gold nur für die Gilde wichtig ist und ich niemals in Armut leben muss
- dass ihr auf die Wünsche der Community schnellstmöglich eingeht
- für levelbare Gilden und die daraus folgenden Features
- für das Gefühl einfach mittendrin zu sein!



Astravall schrieb:


> Und noch was Allgemein: Die meisten Kritikpunkte liegen an der COMMUNITY ... Mythic hat euch alles gegeben was ihr braucht. IHR müsst es nur nützen ... nix im OpenRvR los? Na dann orgt eine Kriegsgruppe und steckt etwas in Brand. Ihr mögt keine NPC raids? Na dann geht dahin wo eure Keeps brennen und verteidigt diese. Jedes MMORPG ist nur so gut wie die Spieler die aus den gegebenen Möglichkeiten etwas machen ... War hat da sehr viel Potenzial ... nutzt es!



Meine Rede und deshalb 100% /signed


----------



## Long_Wolf (13. November 2008)

Danke für :

- Quests im Grünhautgebiet ( Mit dem Katapult in eine Festung geschossen werden ? Gobbos Bärte ankleben ? Squigs in einem Fass zu einem Drink mixen ?)

- Trophäen (Schädel oder eine abgehackte Hand am Gürtel ? )

- Reittiere ab Level 20 (Wildschwein, yay)

- viele viele Hotfixes


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (13. November 2008)

danke an blizzard, das sie den neuen idioten abfangjäger rausgebracht haben smile.gif


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (13. November 2008)

danke an meinen arbeitgeber das der pc mist ist und ich jetzt nen doppelpost gimpen muss :/


----------



## Blah (13. November 2008)

Danke Mythic für das tolle Spiel, auch ich bereue es, dass ich damals nicht DAOC gespielt habe nach Runescape, sondern WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hab mir jetzt mal DAoC Testversion 14 Tage geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und danke an Blizzard, dass sie die ganzen Idioten und Kids wieder zum richtigen Spiel zurück geholt haben, DANKE VIELEN VIELEN DANK, könnte euch abknutschen!!


----------



## timownage (13. November 2008)

Jo, endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges RVR Spiel seit DAOC ... wie ich das vermisst habe, ich hoffe blos das sich jetzt mit dem Release von Lichking die Stimmung in den Foren wieder verbessert und die ganzen penetranten Fanbois endlich wieder ingame genug um die Ohren haben und mit ihrem heiligen Kreuzzug gegen jegliche andere Ketzer-MMOs aufhören.

Man darf ja noch träumen.


----------



## Petera (13. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ja, danke Mythic für ein neues MMO-Zuhause! Ednlich mal ein Spiel, dass auch kurzweilig ist und wo man nicht sinnlose 2-3 Stunden mit ner Gruppensuche verbringt.
> Ich denke auch dass der Zorn des Lutschkönigs die Spreu endlich vom Weizen trennt, und die Leute mit schlechten Manieren und Ego-zentrierten Spielweisen wieder wegwechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Keine Sorge, die Leute mit Manieren und gruppen-orientierter Spielweise werden auch gerne wieder dieses Spiel verlassen, wenn Sie es mit solchen Mitspielern teilen müssen. Zwar ist der Ton erwachsener, aber die Intention der gleiche, wie bei jedem durchschnittlichen Forentroll in WoW.

Grüße

Petea


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass der Zorn des Lutschkönigs die Spreu endlich vom Weizen trennt, und die Leute mit schlechten Manieren und Ego-zentrierten Spielweisen wieder wegwechseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Lutschkönig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an Blizzard, dass das Addon endlich raus ist, und die ganzen WoW-Fanboys weg sind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke an Mythic für das geniale Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Abends, ne Stunde online, sofort mit Kumpels in Szenarien rein und kloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da lohnt sich sogar ne Stunde online gehen *was viele WoW Kiddies nicht kennen, da diese meist nicht arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## Sycotrap (13. November 2008)

Es fällt auf, dass bis jetzt wenige Fanboi Flames hier zu finden sind. Hoffe, das bleibt ne Weile so!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Fanboy? nein.
> 
> Es nervt mich nur tierisch, dass es nur Blizzard gibt. Nicht mal eine einzige Firma im gesammten Markt ist in der Lage Blizzard eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu bieten.
> 
> ...



Naja das liegt nicht an Blizzard sondern an den Spielern. Die Intolerant und fanatisch sind, anderen Spielen keine Chance zu geben.
Vor WoW dürften auch mehrere MMORPGS friedlich Kooexistieren, und die Spieler haben sich auch über die Spielegrenzen geschätzt, als teil einer Genre-community. 
Heute ist das leider nicht mehr so, da WoW eine andere Form von Spielern angezogen hat. 

Zum Thema: Ich liebe WAR ebenfalls und bleib dabei! Aber leider bin ich grad mit Arbeit bombadiert und komm kaum zum zocken *heul*


----------



## Mindphreaker (13. November 2008)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Heute ist das leider nicht mehr so, da WoW eine andere Form von Spielern angezogen hat.



Komplett richtig. Deswegen bin ich wirklich dankbar, dass die Community von WAR-Spielern viel mehr Humor und Toleranz besitzt. Ich sehe mir all die ganzen Posts an meist hört man von WAR Spielern: "Geht einfach zurück zu WoW, wenn es euch nicht interessiert anstatt zu flamen. WoW ist sicher gut, aber das heißt nicht dass WAR schlecht ist."

Von WoW Spielern kommt: "WAR ist der größte Mist, den die Welt je gesehen hatt", "Das Spiel kann nur scheitern", "Opferspiel", "Gayhammer".

Ich denke einfach, dass diese Leute ihr ganzes Leben, alles was ihnen im Leben lieb ist in dieses Spiel gepackt, ihr Real Life geopfert und nun Angst haben, dass ihnen etwas gestohlen wird. Dass sie Ziel eines organisierten Angriffes sind. Ihr geliebter Lebensinhalt angenagt wird. Das frisst sie innerlich auf und lasst ihnen so lange keine Ruhe bis sie so lange auf dem "Angreifer" herumgetrampelt haben, um sich danach wieder schmollig in ihre Höhle zurückzuziehen, um weiterzuhoffen, dass WoW am Leben bleibt.

Dazu kann ich nur sagen, entspannt euch, spielt das Spiel was euch gefällt und seid so gütig und verschont andere mit euren Ängsten und Problemen. Generell verstehe ich es nicht, warum sich WoW Spieler in einem Warhammer Forum beteiligen.


----------



## Skatero (13. November 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Eines der beste Spiele deines Lebens....dann kennst Du aber nur schlechte,dass is Fakt.



Es ist das beste mmorpg, das ich je gespielt habe. Und ich habe World of Farmcraft gespielt, doch nach einiger Zeit
wurde das seeehr langweilig. Ist halt geschmackssache.

Und ein riesen danke and Mythic (an  GOA und so weiter natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## timownage (13. November 2008)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich denke einfach, dass diese Leute ihr ganzes Leben, alles was ihnen im Leben lieb ist in dieses Spiel gepackt, ihr Real Life geopfert und nun Angst haben, dass ihnen etwas gestohlen wird. Dass sie Ziel eines organisierten Angriffes sind. Ihr geliebter Lebensinhalt angenagt wird. Das frisst sie innerlich auf und lasst ihnen so lange keine Ruhe bis sie so lange auf dem "Angreifer" herumgetrampelt haben, um sich danach wieder schmollig in ihre Höhle zurückzuziehen, um weiterzuhoffen, dass WoW am Leben bleibt.
> 
> [...]



Das kann sein, ich glaube aber auch, das es einfach in der Natur des Menschen liegt ... war schon früher so mit Atari ST vs Amiga, Duke Nukem vs Quake oder aktuell jede beliebige Musikrichtung in der es verschiedene Unterkategorien gibt. "Meins ist besser als deins!", da wird gnadenlos gebasht, vor allem in der Anonymität des Internets, schliesslich muss man ja keine sozialen Konsequenzen fürchten und es geht bequem ohne großen Aufwand vom Kell... ehm, Zimmer zuhause aus. Ich dachte immer das wäre ein Phänomen der pubertierenden Jugend, aber mittlerweile merke ich das es sogar Erwachsene gibt, die sich so kindisch benehmen.

Es sind ja glücklicherweise auch nicht alle so, aber ein kleiner Teil halt der extrem auffällt, weil er sehr ausdauernd und provozierend ist. Guckt euch nur das WoW Forum an, es posten sicher nichtmal 5% der Spieler dort, aber 80% von den Threads kann man getrost als Ausschuß bezeichnen, speziell die Heulthreads was Nerfs angeht. Ausgeglichene und zufriedene Menschen geniessen eher das Spiel und verbringen ihre Zeit ingame während es die Unzufriedenen, die Soziopathen, die extrovertierten wannabe Progamer und die selbsternannten Propheten auf das Board zieht. Leider tummeln die sich mittlerweile nicht mehr nur auf den WoW-Boards. :/
Wie gesagt sind es nur wenige, aber wenige von 10 Millionen sind halt doch "viel". 

Warcraft war einerseits ein Segen, andererseits aber auch ein Fluch für die MMORPGS.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. November 2008)

timownage schrieb:


> Warcraft war einerseits ein Segen, andererseits aber auch ein Fluch für die MMORPGS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin der Meinung es war ein Fluch... das geht sogar schon soweit das ich oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe den ganzen MMO-kram an den Nagel zuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Naja aber die Sucht ist dann doch stärker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (13. November 2008)

also an dieser Stelle auch von mir ein dickes GZ an Mythic

Warhammer ist für war eine Glanzleistung in sachen PvP bzw. RvR. Auch das Gruppen-Spiel ist eine interessante Abwechslung

Ich freu mich für alle die in und mit Warhammer glücklich werden. Da ich leider RvR bzw. PvP nicht die nötigen Reflexe für habe und mir das permanente rumgezerge ala 0815 ego-shooter zu langweilig ist (meine persönliche meinung die ich stolz bin vertreten zu dürfen) bin ich wieder zum Marktführer zurückgekehrt.

Ich ärgere mich in WoW jetzt wieder über nicht droppende Questgegenstände und nicht zustande kommende Gruppen für XY-Quest/Instanz / oder Raid aber nachdem ich inGame feststellen durfte das die Community von Warhammer den Leuten in WoW in nichts nachsteht (Ninja-Looter, Mobs-Wegfarming etc) und man für ne einfache Frage im Chat (juhu nach drei Tagen hatte ich ihn gefunden .... für die Friendslist hats ne woche gedauert) auch nur noob-geflame bekommt bleib ich in meiner "alten" Umgebung wo ich wenigstens weiss woran ich bin und mir keine falschen hoffnungen machen brauche das sich irgend etwas ändern würde.

Was ich wirklich aus Warhammer vermisse .... die Light-Effects *kichert*, jeder zweite Cast sieht so aus als würde man gerade einen Planeten versuchen zum Absturz zu bringen so spektakulär sieht alles aus. naja aber daran wird in WoW ja auch gearbeitet. 

In Summe .... nochmals GZ zum Gelungenen Spiel für RvR Begeisterte, ich als PvE'ler bleib bei meinen "Kidies" :-)

lg sily


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

timownage schrieb:


> Das kann sein, ich glaube aber auch, das es einfach in der Natur des Menschen liegt ... war schon früher so mit Atari ST vs Amiga, Duke Nukem vs Quake oder aktuell jede beliebige Musikrichtung in der es verschiedene Unterkategorien gibt. "Meins ist besser als deins!", da wird gnadenlos gebasht, vor allem in der Anonymität des Internets, schliesslich muss man ja keine sozialen Konsequenzen fürchten und es geht bequem ohne großen Aufwand vom Kell... ehm, Zimmer zuhause aus. Ich dachte immer das wäre ein Phänomen der pubertierenden Jugend, aber mittlerweile merke ich das es sogar Erwachsene gibt, die sich so kindisch benehmen.



Ja, genau das ist schade, die Anonymität des Internets erlaubt es manchen User einfach mal zu posten ohne den vorherigen Beitrag "gescheit" durchzulesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weiss nicht, mancher will vielleicht nur "Beiträge sammeln" um später zu sagen "Ich bin hier schon lange dabei, hab viele Beiträge und hab was zu sagen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Erst in einem anderen Beitrag hat zu mir jemand geschrieben "Unwissenheit ist nicht immer ein Segen"... aber hätte dieser jemand mal meinen Post durchgelesen und nicht vielleicht einen anderen, dann hätte er einen "intelligenten" Beitrag zu meinem Post schreiben können, aber so kam halt leider nur "Belangloser Blödsinn"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, jedenfalls hab ich das Gefühl dass es dennoch etwas besser ist hier im Forum als in manch anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (13. November 2008)

Die Leute gab es schon immer. Nur mittlerweile haben sie ein tolles Medium bekommen um ihre Meinung ohne Konsequenzen zu verbreiten. Von den Trollen hätte keiner den Arsch in der Hose das jemanden ins Gesicht zu sagen. Vor allem bei den Beleidigungen die Teilweise dabei sind, würden sie Gefahr laufen richtig welche auf die Kauleiste zu bekommen(Von mir nicht auch wenn ich so aussehe. Praktikantin hat Angst vor mir.)

Das Spiel ist schon ziemlich geil. Das was letzten Sonntag auf Helmgart los war war einfach Genial. 8 Warbands die sich im T4 geprügelt haben und das über Stunden. Geil mehr davon.


----------



## Wolfner (13. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, das RvR ist von T1-4 durchgehend klasse (wenn mal im Open-RvR was los ist und etwas anderes als Elfenszenarien aufgehen - gestern ging das Donnertal auf und das hat alles was mich an der Schlangenpassage bis jetzt angeödet hat wieder wet gemacht!)

Beim PvE sieht es etwas anders aus. Die Ränge 24-28 sind extrem zäh (oder waren es zumindest bis sie die Exp aufgestockt haben). Dafür wird WAR in diesen Belangen ab ca. Rang 32 richtig gut. In T4 sind die Quest abwechslungsreich und spannend und auch die beiden epischen Questreihen haben mir sehr gut gefallen (mehr von denen!).

Ich bin nun auf Rang 38 und werd in den nächsten Tagen die 40 erreichen. Bin gespannt wie es sich dann entwickelt. Ungefähre Vorstellungen hab ich ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (13. November 2008)

Ich mag Warhammer UND ich mag World of Warcraft ... bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch?

Diese Intolleranz muss BEIDSEITIG aufhören!


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (13. November 2008)

ich finds zwar schade das das leveln in WAR doch recht zäh geht aber.....SCHEIS DOCH DER HUND DRAUF
 bestes spiel was auch ich seit langem gespielt hab
 und auch wenn die server noch ewtas leer sind und auf dem einen oder anderen die szenarien selten aufgehen...
 aber naja...so alt ist das spiel ja noch nicht =-)


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

zadros schrieb:


> Ich mag Warhammer UND ich mag World of Warcraft ... bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch?
> 
> Diese Intolleranz muss BEIDSEITIG aufhören!



Verbrennt den Ketzer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nach meinen Augen geht, dann nicht,
aber wenn es aus den Augen mancher anderer geht, dann wohl leider ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie hier bereits erwähnt, mir ist auch unklar, warum manche "WoW-Anhänger" hier im WAR-Forum "gammeln"... nur um zu flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (13. November 2008)

Ja Zadros bist du. Du musst dich für eins entscheiden und das andere (eigentlich alles andere) schlecht machen.

Nö ich mag WoW auch aber ab BC war irgendwie die Luft raus. Bis BT dann mitgeschleppt und alles nur noch als ICQ Ersatz genommen, sonst haben die antworten immer zu lange gedauert. Beide Spiele haben eine Daseinsberechtigung (jedes welches gespielt wird und Leuten Spaß macht). Wenn man Sachen die anderes sind Akzeptieren würde wäre die Welt gleich viel netter und es gäb weniger Magengeschwüre. 

Mhhh die Praktikantin redet noch nicht mal mit mir. Vielleicht sollte ich mal lächeln.


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Mhhh die Praktikantin redet noch nicht mal mit mir. Vielleicht sollte ich mal lächeln.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde sicherlich nicht schaden, außer du hast zu viele Gold-Zähne, das könnte ihr ggf. noch mehr Angst machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fände es auch angenehmer wenn das Niveau in den Foren steigen würde und nicht immer "WoW dies... WAR das..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber andererseits, gibt's auch bisher manchmal ganz lustige Beiträge wie z.B. 
der hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75811 
oder der hier:  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75683 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.
> 
> ...




Muss mich dem leider  anschliessen. Auch wenn es ein wenig übertrieben ist.

Trozdem wil auch ich Mythic Danken, Für DAoC, das waren die schönsten "Online Jahre" meines Lebens.



lg


----------



## Nukulum (13. November 2008)

Was mir ganz besonders auffällt, es gibt verhältnismäßig gesehen kaum noch gemecker. 

Wir müssen uns ja eingestehen, dass doch der eine oder andere WAR verlassen hat. 

Die tatsache, dass es kaum noch gemecker gibt, zeigt mir, dass es die richtigen leute sind, die gegangen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Geht zurück nach WOW. Wir brauchen euch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, dort könnt ihr die leute mit eurem "noob"-gekreische nerven.


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

Mir ist es recht, wenn die Leute die hier geflamed haben, sich zurück in ihr "du-weißt-schon-welches"-Forum verkriechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn jede PR ist eine gute PR, d.h. wenn die dort im Forum posten wie mies WAR doch ist, dann weckt das die Aufmerksamkeit,
und ggf. entdeckt einer "Hey, das Spielprinzip spricht mich ja viel besser an als "Wrath of the Lutschking" " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (13. November 2008)

Ich finde aber Sachliche Diskussionen und Vergleiche zwischen zwei Produkten sinnvoll. Warum das Rad zwei mal erfinden. 

Wenn gesagt wird das Funktioniert in WoW /Aoc wunderbar könnten wir das nicht in WAR auch so machen? Aber diese ganzen Unterhaltungen werden viel zu schnell Persönlich und die Leute fühlen sich viel zu schnell angegriffen. 


Die Praktikantin ist rein gekommen als ich Laut schimpfend auf einen 60kg schweren Sandsack ein gedroschen hab um mich etwas über einen Kunden abzureagieren bei dem ich vorher war. Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine PS3 in den "Wutraum" stellen, da geht abreagieren etwas leiser.


----------



## Mardoo (13. November 2008)

Danke Mythic für folgendes:

Crash to Desktop
Lange Ladezeiten
Unsinniges Würfelsystem (bei 50 Burgen noch ned 1 goldener Sack)
Unsinniges Loot in den Burgen (Bastionstreppe Loot - GZ!)
Trotz 4 Setteilen trotzdem bei jedem Trashpack in den Warpklingentunnel wipen
Loottable der Zwischenbosse.. Zeug das gleichwertig is mit 39er Grün? GZ!
Langweilige Endboss Encounter
Schlangenpassage...SEHR abwechslungsreich
Das RP System is der Hammer! Ich kann mir von meinen RP-Skillpoints verbesserte Stats holen! Oder Taktiken die nicht funktionieren!
Ich habe meinen Wälzer-Taktikplatz immer noch nicht zurück.

Mein Fazit:

RvR ist und wird niemals das Niveau von DAoC haben.
PvE ist und wird niemals das Niveau von WoW haben.

MfG Mardoo


----------



## DoMar (13. November 2008)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen vielen dank mythic. Ist echt ein super game geworden.


----------



## abszu (13. November 2008)

Mindphreaker schrieb:


> Komplett richtig. Deswegen bin ich wirklich dankbar, dass die Community von WAR-Spielern viel mehr Humor und Toleranz besitzt. Ich sehe mir all die ganzen Posts an meist hört man von WAR Spielern: "Geht einfach zurück zu WoW, wenn es euch nicht interessiert anstatt zu flamen. WoW ist sicher gut, aber das heißt nicht dass WAR schlecht ist."
> 
> Von WoW Spielern kommt: "WAR ist der größte Mist, den die Welt je gesehen hatt", "Das Spiel kann nur scheitern", "Opferspiel", "Gayhammer".



Hm, du musst aber ganz andere Foren lesen als ich. Hier auf buffed im WAR-Bereich wird doch in fast jedem Thread fröhlich auf WoW rumgehackt, und wenn ein WoW-Zocker es wagt, Widerspruch einzulegen, wird er als Fanboi oder schlimmeres abgekanzelt. Schau doch nur mal DIESEN Thread die Antworten 3 und 11 an... die kamen, BEVOR irgendeiner was gegen WAR gesagt hatte.



> Ich denke einfach, dass diese Leute ihr ganzes Leben, alles was ihnen im Leben lieb ist in dieses Spiel gepackt, ihr Real Life geopfert und nun Angst haben, dass ihnen etwas gestohlen wird. Dass sie Ziel eines organisierten Angriffes sind. Ihr geliebter Lebensinhalt angenagt wird. Das frisst sie innerlich auf und lasst ihnen so lange keine Ruhe bis sie so lange auf dem "Angreifer" herumgetrampelt haben, um sich danach wieder schmollig in ihre Höhle zurückzuziehen, um weiterzuhoffen, dass WoW am Leben bleibt.



Eher andersrum - Da wird in regelmässigen Abständen die neueste Kuh durch Dorf getrieben, und paar jedem Trend hinterhergeifernde Leute springen drauf an und hypen den Kram wie blöd, gleichzeitig verreissen sie, was sie vorher (scheinbar unter Androhung von Waffengewalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) teils jahrelang gezockt haben. Das nervt!



> Dazu kann ich nur sagen, entspannt euch, spielt das Spiel was euch gefällt und seid so gütig und verschont andere mit euren Ängsten und Problemen. Generell verstehe ich es nicht, warum sich WoW Spieler in einem Warhammer Forum beteiligen.



Seit wann ist das Buffed-Forum ein "Warhammer"-Forum?  Da Electronic Arts zu geizig ist fürn WAR-Community-Forum, musste wohl oder übel damit leben, in einem offenem Forum auch mal Dinge zu lesen, die dir nicht gefallen...


----------



## Mr. Yes (13. November 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Danke Mythic für folgendes:
> 
> Crash to Desktop
> Lange Ladezeiten
> ...



Mein Fazit:

Such dir ein passenderes MMORPG!

cu Yes


----------



## Moonstrider (13. November 2008)

Auch von mir ein Danke an Mythic, habt gute Arbeit geleistet.

Ja, 414 hat generft und die Lesbarkeit der Codes war auch nicht grad der Renner aber wenn ich sehe wie es seid ein paar Stunden den WOW-lern geht bin ich froh das ich das nicht mitmachen muss.
"Warum bricht der die Installation ab? Wo ist mein Key? Warum funktioniert mein Key nicht?"

WAR macht Spaß, auch wenn es noch Dinge gibt die man bessern könnte und sicher noch gebessert werden, ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis weitere Patches folgen.

Weiter so.


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Hm, du musst aber ganz andere Foren lesen als ich. Hier auf buffed im WAR-Bereich wird doch in fast jedem Thread fröhlich auf WoW rumgehackt, und wenn ein WoW-Zocker es wagt, Widerspruch einzulegen, wird er als Fanboi oder schlimmeres abgekanzelt. Schau doch nur mal DIESEN Thread die Antworten 3 und 11 an... die kamen, BEVOR irgendeiner was gegen WAR gesagt hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich muss dir widersprechen, in der Antwort #3 wird kein "direkter Bezug" auf WoW genommen, nur eine subjektive Meinung zu "anderen MMORPGs".
Bei # 11 wird nicht über das Spiel geredet, sondern über die "Kampf-Flamer" aus der "WoW-Ecke" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das diese heute so ruhig sind, vergleich doch mal diesen Thread, dann verstehst du was er meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75811
Da kam ein "WoW-Fanboy" direkt ins WAR-Forum um dieses zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das Buffed Forum ist kein Warhammer-Forum, aber es ist auch kein WoW-Forum, sondern ein Rollenspieler-Forum mit "Unter-Foren" und du befindest dich aktuell im "Unterforum-WARHAMMER" wenn wer über Warhammer reden will ist es ok, aber wer hier nur über WAR flamen will, ist hier komplett falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich bin mir sicher dass *mancher "WoW-Flamer" * der über WAR flamed, nicht mal WAR gespielt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (13. November 2008)

@ Mardoo

CTD: Sehr ärgerlich aber hatte bis jetzt jedes MMO welches ich kenne, außer Tabula Rasa (ja WoW hatte auch sowas)
Würfelsystem: Funktioniert zwar nicht 100% aber besser als in allen anderen Spielen wo nur der Loot bekommt der den ersten Schlag hatte. Außerdem bekommt man nach 7 Burgen ohne loot einen Bonus, oder? 
Loot: Ich hab noch nie was schlechteres bekommen mit ansteigendem Level. Die Sachen im SC/RvR waren aber meist besser wie Sachen aus dem PvE mit dem selben Level. Ist ja auch Sinnig in einem Spiel was sich groß RvR auf die Flagge geschrieben hat.
Wipen: Na ja das ihr schlecht Spielt da kann Mythic nichts für * ich lag auf dem Boden als ich das gelesen hab*

Das nur Schlangenpassage aufgeht liegt an den Spielern aber da wurde gestern auch was dran geändert.

RP Points: Wenn du sie Stärker machst dann hast du irgendwann  das Problem wie bei WoW das die neuen 40 einfach so weggehauen werden ohne eine Chance zu haben. Toll dann heulen wieder die Nächsten rum. Ich will RR 80 werden nicht wegen der Punkte oder Items sondern damit man sieht "ohhha der macht viel RvR vielleicht hat der einen Plan und sagt wo es lang geht.

Ist halt deine Meinung aber so wie es aussieht ist das Spiel nichts für dich


----------



## abszu (13. November 2008)

redway45 schrieb:


> Also ich muss dir widersprechen, in der Antwort #3 wird kein "direkter Bezug" auf WoW genommen, nur eine subjektive Meinung zu "anderen MMORPGs".
> Bei # 11 wird nicht über das Spiel geredet, sondern über die "Kampf-Flamer" aus der "WoW-Ecke"
> 
> 
> ...



Kannste dir hindrehen, wie du willst, die Seitenhiebe sind deutlich. Und auf sowas reagier (nicht nur) ich allergisch. 


Und was das Thema "Flames" an sich angeht: Wer ein Spiel von Electronic Arts anhimmelt, hat alle Flames der Welt verdient. Und mehr!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2008)

Wer seine Fahne mit dem "I love WAR best game ...." so hoch hängt muss sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn er damit gegenteilige Meinungen hervorkehrt...


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Kannste dir hindrehen, wie du willst, die Seitenhiebe sind deutlich. Und auf sowas reagier (nicht nur) ich allergisch.



Hast du den Beitrag angeschaut den ich dazu gehängt hatte? Dann würdest du den Beitrag und die Art also auch verurteilen,oder nicht? 




OldboyX schrieb:


> Wer seine Fahne mit dem "I love WAR best game ...." so hoch hängt muss sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn er damit gegenteilige Meinungen hervorkehrt...


Es ist ein Unterschied ob jemand sowas im "WAR-Forum" schreibt oder im "WoW-Forum" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich bin nicht im "WoW-Forum" und brüll "Farmcraft" etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin hier im "War-Forum" und krieg nur das mit "WoW ist die Zukunft, die Heilung auf alle Krankheiten, die Lösung aller Probleme, WAR ist mies, geht Pleite und nerft nur" ... und diese Leute sind für mich nur peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (13. November 2008)

mir gefällt es bisher auch extrem gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin gerade im t4 angekommen, habe mich bisher so gut wie es ging nur im dunkelelfen gebiet aufgehalten um später mit twinks noch vieles neues spaßiges entdecken zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das einzige was mich etwas verwirrt ist talismanherstellung...
ansonsten echt super, gibt viel zu sehen und immer was nettes zu tun 
die rvr schlachten sind auch immer sehr spannend   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (13. November 2008)

Ich stimme dem TE auch zu. 

Und das es kein Spiel schaffen wird WoW konkurenz zu bieten, wird wohl daran liegen, dass sie 3 Jahre Vorsprung haben und neue Spiele von Spielern mit so hohen Perfektionserwartungen angespielt werden, dass sie aufhören. wenns nen Game schafft vieleicht 2-3 Jahre trotzdem durchzuhalten, wirds vieleicht auch was mit der Konkurenz.


----------



## Prometx (13. November 2008)

@TE:/100% Sign
Ich hab auch andere MMOs gespielt(will jetzt keine Namen nennen aber es beginnt mir W 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und keines hat mich wirklich gefesselt,WAR hingegen schon,es macht einfach Spaß ungezwungen mal einzuloggen und die Ordnung zu ganken xD
Hoffe das wenn alle auf lvl 40 sind noch mehr Open RvR gibt,denn das ist derzeit nicht sooo viel.


----------



## redway45 (13. November 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> @TE:/100% Sign
> Ich hab auch andere MMOs gespielt(will jetzt keine Namen nennen aber es beginnt mir W
> 
> 
> ...


"Bei Sigmar, dich kleinen fiesen Gobbo krieg ich noch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jo, ich hoffe auch dass schnell bzw. nicht zu spät sich die Leute auf Level 40 bewegen, damit den aktuellen 40er nicht langweilig wird und diese das Spiel aufhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war nämlich bei meiner alten Gilde bei 2 Leuten der Fall... aber mittlerweile gibt es ja auf "meinem" Server Bolgasgrad z.b. laut Waranalytics ~ 250 Level 40 Chars, was ca 6 % der Bevölkerung entspricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boshafter (13. November 2008)

Ich möchte erstmal Blizzwar danken, dass sie das neue Addon rausgebracht haben!
Jetzt sind endlich alle Idioten vom Server!


Ich find WAR super und hatte auch schon meine ersten RvR-Gänsehautmomente!
Alles besser las ich es mir vor Release noch erhofft habe!


----------



## Donatio (13. November 2008)

Boshafter schrieb:


> Ich möchte erstmal Blizzwar danken, dass sie das neue Addon rausgebracht haben!
> Jetzt sind endlich alle Idioten vom Server!
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich mag ich sowohl World of Warcraft, als auch Warhammer. Aber solche Aussagen lassen mich immer mit einem Kopfschütteln zurück. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, ob ein respektvoller Umgang miteinander wirklich so schwer ist.

Natürlich trägt die Annonymität dazu bei, daß bei so manchem die Hemmschwelle arg sinkt den Tatbestand der Beleidigung zu erfüllen, aber mal ehrlich: Sollte man sich so als erwachsener Mensch aufführen? Ich denke nein. Jeder genießt sein Spiel (oder auch zwei oder drei) und gut ist. Andere pauschal als Idioten oder Kiddys abzustempeln ist gelinde gesagt etwas hannebüchen und man sollte sich fragen, ob eine solche Aussage nicht recht schnell bei einem selbst landet. Nur als Denkanstoß und weiterhin viel Spaß bei Warhammer online.


----------



## Hetmann (13. November 2008)

W.A.R. ist für mich bisher ein sehr überzeugendes Game geworden mit viel Spaßfaktor und einer guten Balance, obwohl ich vorher skeptisch war! Also Danke Mythic (hatte vorher noch Age Of Conan angespielt mit wunderbarer Grafik, viel Atmosphäre, tollen Charakteren, aber das ist halt nicht alles!!)

Ich habe jahrelang DAOC gespielt und kenne Mythic und ihre Fähigkeiten ein gutes RVR umzusetzen. Die Herausforderung für Mythic wird darin bestehen, vorallem das RVR mit 40 spannend zu halten und viele Charakter-Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten (tolle Reichsfähigkeiten!) anzubieten. DAOC war/ist noch ein fantastisches RVR-Game und man hatte verschiedene Möglichkeiten am Recihskampf teilzunehmen: entweder gabs Solokämpfe (oft Schleicher gegen Schleicher), Gruppenkämpfen/Gefechten (meist bei markanten Punkten im großen Gebiet wo viel los war) oder man eroberte Türme und Keeps mit dem Zerg. Was WAR hinbekommen muss, ist auch kleinen Gruppen oder kleineren Gilden im Open-RVR Möglichkeiten und Spaß zu bieten. Bisher habe ich in WAR die Erfahrung gemacht (T1-T3), dass im Open-RVR wenig Leute unterwegs sind, außer man sammelt sich zum großen Kriegszug und greift Burgen an. Aber ich will auch einfach mal mit einer eingespielten Gruppe auf eine andere treffen und uns einen guten Kampf leisten. Zerg ist zwar auch net, aber ist halt Zerg, der größere gewinnt... DAOC-Spieler werden wissen was ich meine!

Meine Ideen für diese Umsetzung: bringt mehr Questen und PQs in die offenen RVR-Gebiete, so müssen einzelne Spieler und Gruppen hin, um vielleicht besonders schöne Items (z.B. ein Setteil) zu bekommen; oder bringt den Eingang zu einem Dungeon ins RVR-Gebiet > so können auf dem Weg dorthin vielleicht Kämpfe stattfinden,... (mag sein, dass in T4 solche Sachen schon gibt, denke aber eher nein - lasse mich da gerne berichtigen) - auch die RVR-Fähigkeiten, die man derzeit mit Ruf kaufen kann, überzeugen mich noch nicht! Aber daran kann man ja noch arbeiten!

bin bischen abgeschweift! sry - 

Faszit: tolles Spiel, mein Geld wird weiterhin fließen

Lhurana 
"Schwarzes Banner" Server Huss / Zerstörung
RP-Gilde www.schwarzes-banner.de


----------



## Noronion (13. November 2008)

Boshafter schrieb:


> Ich möchte erstmal Blizzwar danken, dass sie das neue Addon rausgebracht haben!
> Jetzt sind endlich alle Idioten vom Server!
> 
> 
> ...





hehe das glaubste doch wohl selber nich , schau dir mal das wow forum seit heute nacht besonders den technik teil , gehe eher davon aus das warhammer bald eine große welle bekommt:-)


----------



## Amkhar (13. November 2008)

Boshafter schrieb:


> Ich möchte erstmal Blizzwar danken, dass sie das neue Addon rausgebracht haben!
> Jetzt sind endlich alle Idioten vom Server!



Stimmt schon mal gar nicht denn DU bist noch da!


----------



## Boshafter (13. November 2008)

Ok ich gebe zu, war dumm vormuliert und ohne auf den Wortlaut zu achten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das einzigste was ich sagen wollte ist, dass nun hoffentlich mal etwas ruhe einkehrt in den Foren, bzw. die Flame und Whine-Rate endlich abnimmt!
Kann sein das ich da einfach an ein Klische glaube, aber ich glaube einfach das viele in falschen Dimensionen denken und unrealistischen Ilusionen unterlegen haben, wobei ich den Grund dafür bei WoW sehe!

Ist das so den Herrn genehm?
Und nochma sry für die wirklich schlechte Aussage von mir!


----------



## Geige (13. November 2008)

Stimmt WAR ist ein super spiel aber es bedarf noch
einigem an feinschliff 
-open-rvr-deffer-belohnungen
-performance im o-rvr
-mehr instanzen
-bisschen besseres klassen-balancing
-usw!

allerdings bleibt unter dem strich ein wirklich sehr gutes mmorpg!


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Danke Mythic für folgendes:
> 
> Crash to Desktop
> Lange Ladezeiten
> ...


/sign - Bei War ist bei weitem nicht alles Gold was glänzt.



redway45 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied ob jemand sowas im "WAR-Forum" schreibt oder im "WoW-Forum"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Durch die "Neue Beiträge"-Mühle wird alles durchgestopft, egal in welchem Forum es geschrieben wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donatio (13. November 2008)

Boshafter schrieb:


> Ok ich gebe zu, war dumm vormuliert und ohne auf den Wortlaut zu achten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muß sagen, daß du mit deiner Entschuldigung dich positiv von einigen Nutzern dieses Forums abhebst. Viele hätten, so mein Eindruck, darauf etwas erwidert wie :"Ey Alter...FRESSE?!" oder ähnliches, da Umgangsformen entweder aus der Mode gekommen sind oder eventuell nicht mehr von den Eltern in dem Maße weitergegeben werden, wie es eigentlich der Fall sein sollte.
Ich kann jedoch verstehen wie man zu so einer Aussage kommt, da sowohl die Flamer für/gegen World of Warcraft und Warhammer Online echt enervierend sind. Viele, so scheint es gönnen dem anderen nicht, daß er Spaß bei seinem Spiel hat. Gerade so, als würde der eigene Spielspaß steigen, wenn man den anderen den Spaß kaputtmacht.

(Kleiner nicht böse gemeinter Seitenhieb. Einzig ist ein Wort, welches keine Steigerung mehr hat. "einzig" ist falsche Deutsch ;-) )


----------



## ---Neo--- (13. November 2008)

Kann dem TE in fast allen Punkten zustimmen, wobei Goblins mit Zipfelmützen zu Weihnachten auch cool wären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (13. November 2008)

Boshafter schrieb:


> Ich möchte erstmal Blizzwar danken, dass sie das neue Addon rausgebracht haben!
> Jetzt sind endlich alle Idioten vom Server!
> 
> 
> ...



In WAR gibt es auch ohne die WoW-Spieler genug Idioten. Einer der Ex-DaoCler die ich kenne (der ausser dem Spiel wahrscheinlich kein Leben hat) ist sogar ein Riesenarschloch deluxe. Du kannst nicht sagen: Alle die zu WoW zurückgehen müssen Kiddies sein und alle die WAR spielen sind so erwachsen das sie schon im Alter von 3 Jahren nen Vollbart hatten.

Mit dem Addon gehen ein Haufen entäuschter WoW-Spieler zu dem Spiel zurück das ihnen gefällt und damit ne Menge Frustpotential. Der selber Spieler der in WAR aber einfach nur assi war weil er hint und vorn enttäuscht war kann in WoW auf der Friendlist des halben Servers stehen.

An alle <3 WoW War suckz Poster: WoW ist der Marktführer und ein Spitzenspiel. Der Meinung bin ich immer noch. Aber könnt ihr das nicht in eurem Forum ausdiskutieren ohne das ihr uns unser Spiel mit lächerlichen Posts schlechtreden wollt?


----------



## DeeeRoy (13. November 2008)

Danke Mythic und RTL II

für den Lachkrampf den ich gerade hatte.

Zeigen bei der Nachrichten Vorschau bei RTL II ein teil vom Warhammer Intro und reden über den Verkauf von der Erweiterung "WOW"!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab mich grad nass gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Danke Warhammer für meine Augenringe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daijobu (13. November 2008)

Viele und ich meine wirklich viele MMOs gezockt, jetzt WAR angefangen und von der ersten Minute an absolut gefangen gewesen. Obwohl mein PC den ich bis vorgestern noch genutzt habe DIAshow pur war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt mit neuem Lappi läuft es rund und es rockt sogar noch mehr.
Mir persönlich gefällt die Grafik sehr gut, das Warhammeruniversum gefällt mir sowieso und ich denke das in WAR noch viel mehr steckt.
Ich denke WAR wird nicht wie oft prophezeit ein schnelles Ende finden sondern stetig durch die Patches, Servertransfer usw. seinen Weg finden, Leute anlocken und uns viele schlaflose Nächte bereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:
			
		

> An alle <3 WoW War suckz Poster: WoW ist der Marktführer und ein Spitzenspiel. Der Meinung bin ich immer noch. Aber könnt ihr das nicht in eurem Forum ausdiskutieren ohne das ihr uns unser Spiel mit lächerlichen Posts schlechtreden wollt?



Fairerweise muss man aber zugestehen, dass 

"WAR ist das allerbeste game, weil ......"

genauso lächerlich ist wie 

"WAR suckt nur, weil .........."

(WAR kann als Platzhalter gesehen werden).

Der TE mag nur seiner Euphorie Worte verliehen haben, aber genauso verleiht ein "Anti-WAR Flamer" nur seinem Frust Worte. Die beiden nehmen sich also nichts und die Tugend steckt wie immer in der Mitte (Aristoteles: Irgendwann).


----------



## Gilles (13. November 2008)

Als ich den Thread gelesen hab, hab ich mir sofort meinen alten Buffed login wieder verwendet um endlich auch mal mit DANKE zu sagen!

VIELEN DANK! Mythic! VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIELEN DANK, dass ihr eine Linie habt und ihr Treu bleibt! (... Allianz Todesritter? Horde Palas? gibts alles nich bei WAAAAGH! =) zum Glück!!! )

Und vielen dank für gelungene deutsche Übersetzung, damit man ein Spiel auch mal in der eigenen Sprache geniessen kann und für den vollen genuss nicht irgendwelche Sprachpakete runterladen muss! 
(Erinnert mich an das GROSSE W... Paladin T0... LEICHT-Schmiede Rüstung... wie man Lightforge doch gelungen übersetzen kann! Da ging mir schnell ein LICHTchen auf!)

Eigentlich wünsche ich mir für das Spiel nurnoch eingebaute Starbucks(WarBucks)-Läden in denen Mann Kaffe Online bestellen kann, der dann rüber geliefert wird, damit man immer schön wach bleiben kann wenn man in der Nacht WAR zockt =) (Ausser man wohnt in der Stadt... da isses oft nicht mehr als 50 Meter weit bis zum nächsten Starbucks...)

Und ein fettes Dankeschön auch an Paul Barnett!

Für Alle die den Schneesturm satt haben! 

P.s. Rechtschreibfehler sind geplant und absichtlich mit eingebaut um die allgemeine Rechtschreibung der deutschen Jugend zu trainieren!


----------



## Akkarian (13. November 2008)

Also ich finde das Spiel bisher auch sehr gut. Klar die CDTs und Ruckler sind nervig, aber danach darf man das Spiel nicht bewerten. Diese Probleme lassen sich ja beheben.

Ich habe bisher UO gespielt und danach Jahre lang WoW (SW 4/6). Nun muss ich aus der Sicht eines Menschen der nicht unendlich viel Freizeit hat folgendes sagen:
WAR macht sehr sehr viel besser als WoW. In WoW verschwendet man meiner Ansicht nach zu viel kostbarer Freizeit mit "Arbeit", das darf es in einem ComputerSPIEL nicht geben. Beispiele:-) :

In WoW gibt es das Essen und Trinken. Wozu? Da rechne ich kurz hoch, wenn ich nach Feierabend 5h spiele wieviel von dieser Zeit ich auf meinen Char starre wie der irgendwas ca 30s lang mamft... Oo Inakzeptabel. In War dagegen ist der Spielfluss ständig gegeben. Wenn man out of fight ist, regt man in wenigen Momenten alles hoch. Sehr sinnvoll.
Gefühlt musste ich beim questen in WAR nie so weit laufen dass es unangenehm wurde. Man hat immer das Gefühl "Ach ist ja grad um die Ecke". In WoW dagegen kam mir schon mehrmals die Kotze hoch. Laufe zum Quest durch drölf Mobs eine Mio km weit, zurück abgeben, wieder hin Folge machen. Klar ist es nicht immer so in WoW, aber das hier sind reine Eindrücke die ich aus dem Spielerlebnis gesammelt habe. Folgerung: brauch ich nicht nach Feierabend.
Ok ich bin ein Raid Mensch. Wenn ich so ein Spiel wie WoW spiele, will ich alles erreichen und alles gesehen haben. Nun meine Überlegung: Muss es sein, dass man dafür Stunden aber auch wirklich Stunden lang farmen muss? Und ja man muss. Wer das Spiel ordentlich spielen will muss sich max equipen sonst läuft der Raid nicht und dann macht das Spiel wiederum kein Spaß. Ich werd's nie vergessen wie ich die Urmats für meine erste Urmondstoffrobe gefarmt habe. Nee, nie wieder, nicht in meiner Freizeit! Und das witzigste ist, dass das Farmen anscheinend im Konzept der Macher von WOW ist. Ich meine das Elementarplateau! Ist das Ding eigentlich für was gut? Quests? Irgendwas? Nein, außer 3 urmats nebeneinander, farm dir was du brauchst. Ist doch Krank!

Und dann sich gegen Goldseller aufregen... Ehh klar wenn man einem normalen Beruf nachgeht kauft man sich einfach 10k Gold bevor man in der Freizeit farmt. Ist ja mein Hobby und das bischen gebe ich für mein Hobby aus, soll ja Spaß machen. NC zu blizzard

In War konnte ich bisher keine Anzeichen in diese Richtung entdecken... Hier hat man mehr als genug Gold. Und warum auch nicht.

Dropraten von Questitems und überhaupt werd ich wohl mal nicht viel zu sagen. Wozu Spieler so nudeln?? Wozu? In War ein Kill ein Drop. Genau wie in HDRO. Und schon wieder no need sowas in meiner kostbaren Freizeit. Hab deswegen schon nahezu Wutausbrüche gehabt :-D

Schwierigkeitsstufe! Also ich habe nichts gegen Herausforderung. Aber sorry ist wow nicht zu übertrieben? Bsp: Brutallus. Ehh wie waren ein voll t6 raid mit allem drum und dran, Flasks, Buffood, ach die ganze Palette(da wären wir wieder beim Farmen, also quasi im SPIEL erst Arbeiten um Spaß zu haben). Naja, und dann wipen an dem Stunden lang. Wirklich stunden lang um dann bei 1.5% in enrage phase zu gehen. Da hab ich mir schon mehrmals gedacht "Was machst du hier? Wolltest du nicht nach der Arbeit entspannen? Nun läufst du alle 5min vom Friedhof in die ini! Scheiße, die Repkosten musst du ja wieder reinfarmen..." Ey krank sag ich nur. ok 5 Mal wipen wäre ok gewesen. Vielleicht 10. Aber so, ne danke!

Hmmm, was fällt mir noch ein. Ach ja Flugrouten. Genau! Wozu bitte minutenlang auf das fliegende Tier starren?? Warum nicht instant wie in WAR? Ehh ok die RP Spieler sollen meinetwegen das haben. Und vll noch während dessen noch nen kleinen Picknick veranstalten. Ich nicht danke. 

Warum können nur die Magier sich selbst instant überall hintransportieren. Das ist doch ne Schikane. Ist nun mal ein wichtiger Punkt in meinen Überlegungen. Hätte mir schon viel sinnlose Scheiße erspart.

Naja, ich könnte bestimmt noch weiter machen. Aber grundsätzlich überschlage ich den Zeit-Spaß Faktor. Wie dieser Zustande kommt ob PvP oder PvE, ist erstmal egal. Und da weiß ich einfach nur, dass ich in WoW als Spieler einfach nur sinnlos genudelt werde und War bisher einen schönen Spielfluss hatte. Also immer auch etwas auf die Kleinigkeiten achten, den die machen im Endeffekt das Spiel bzw. die Menge an Spaß die das Spiel bereitet aus. Diese Beobachtungen lassen auch auf das Konzept der jeweiligen Designer schließen. WAR scheint eher FÜR den normalen Spieler gemacht. Das Konzept in WoW scheint darauf abzusehen Spieler zu binden, indem man unterbewusst das Gefühl vermittelt viel geleistet zu haben und dadurch angenehmes Empfinden hervorruft. Und was "leisten" ist nun mal mit Arbeit verbunden. Brutallus killen ist schon ne Leistung die viel Arbeit und Zeit erfordert(vor dem Patch natürlich).

Leider hat WAR es schwieriger als WoW. Gescriptete NPC sind immer da, also ist der Endcontent immer vorhanden. In WAR müssen Spieler beider Fraktionen da sein. Hoffe das geht gut. Werde deswegen bei dem Spiel erstmal bleiben, den es braucht die Spieler um zu laufen.

Naja soviel zu meinen geistigen Ergüssen!

Gruß und Kuss


----------



## Akkarian (13. November 2008)

Ach ja, was ich mit dem ganzen Gesülze sagen wollte: Danke Mythic, dass ihr mich von WOW weggeholt habt.


----------



## Daijobu (13. November 2008)

Ja das stimmt wohl ich finde WAR hat ein viel schnelleres und auch stärkeres Mittendrinnfeeling, ich muss nicht bis Level sowieso farmen und questen um PVP zu betreiben ( wie bei Lotro zum Beispiel wo man mit Levenl 40 mit seinen Chara in den Monsterkampf durfte). WAR schmeisst einen viel direkter ins Geschehen und das gefällt mir.


----------



## Clashmaniac (13. November 2008)

Akkarian schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel bisher auch sehr gut. Klar die CDTs und Ruckler sind nervig, aber danach darf man das Spiel nicht bewerten. Diese Probleme lassen sich ja beheben.
> 
> Ich habe bisher UO gespielt und danach Jahre lang WoW (SW 4/6). Nun muss ich aus der Sicht eines Menschen der nicht unendlich viel Freizeit hat folgendes sagen:
> WAR macht sehr sehr viel besser als WoW. In WoW verschwendet man meiner Ansicht nach zu viel kostbarer Freizeit mit "Arbeit", das darf es in einem ComputerSPIEL nicht geben. Beispiele:-) :
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und danke War, das ich abends nachem schaffen einloggen kann und rocken, ohne mir Urlaub nehmen zu müssen und 24/7 daddeln.


----------



## KungFu (13. November 2008)

ich Schließe mich da an das War so ein Erfolg ist für die meisten Mgf: Barandas


----------



## Thug (13. November 2008)

Naja, "Casual-freundlich" hin oder her, bei War haben doch jetzt die meisten  nichtmal rang 40... bin jetzt mittlerweile einige Wochen auf 40 aber selsbt auf Averland ist tote Hose..
Müssen auf jeden Fall mal einige Gas geben, Open-RvR mässig geht nicht viel, BG's sind vielleicht 3 Schlangenpassagen parallel auf, das kann es nicht sein.


----------



## Geezey (13. November 2008)

ICh kann mich den TE nur anschließen das spiel ist für mich als PVP-Spieler einfach nur genial, immer was zu tuen ob es ein Bugraid ist oder wieder ein Scenario aufgeht.
Bereue keinen cent den ich bis jetzt für WAR ausgegeben habe.


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2008)

Venkman schrieb:


> Ist jetzt ein Witz hier, oder?
> 
> War ist Fastfood, mal eben schnell, schmeckt sogar am Anfang, aber man wird es sehr schnell leid.
> 
> ...



LOL...weil die Zielgruppe von Warhammer nun zu Wow wechselt, nur weil das olle Addon raus ist. War ist PVP, Wow ist PVE. Ich habe Wow von Release an gespielt. In Sachen PVE ist es top und in meinen Augen ohne Konkurrenz. Der PVP-Part flopt aber ohne Ende. Das war noch nie was, ist jetzt nichts und wird auch nie was werden.

War wird nie die Massen anziehen, wie es Wow getan hat. Muss es aber auch nicht. Solang es Server gibt, welche gut bevölkert sind und dazu gehört meiner dazu, solang ist mir es echt egal, ob War 10 Millionen Spieler hat, oder nur eine. Für PVE-Spieler mag War Fastfood sein, für PVP-Fans könnte man eher Wow als solches betiteln. Und die tollen Änderungen, welche jetzt mit Wotlk Einzug halten, entlocken mir höchstens ein müdes Gähnen. Natürlich auch wieder auf PVP bezogen, weil mir PVE auf Dauer eh zu langweilig wird. Und ich denke mal, da stehe ich nicht allein da, mit dieser Auffassung.

Was meinst du, warum sich Daoc solang gehalten hat? Es gab vom PVP-Content her nie eine Alternative. Wow schon gleich 10mal nicht.

Wann hast du übrigens mal den Kopf frei? Würde gern ein paar Strohballen raiden.


----------



## Monkeyrama (13. November 2008)

/signed


----------



## Mardoo (14. November 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> @ Mardoo
> 
> CTD: Sehr ärgerlich aber hatte bis jetzt jedes MMO welches ich kenne, außer Tabula Rasa (ja WoW hatte auch sowas)
> Würfelsystem: Funktioniert zwar nicht 100% aber besser als in allen anderen Spielen wo nur der Loot bekommt der den ersten Schlag hatte. Außerdem bekommt man nach 7 Burgen ohne loot einen Bonus, oder?
> ...




lol wir spielen schlecht? dann kennste uns ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja jedenfalls sollten dir rp skills besser gemacht werden, und JA! ein neuer 40er SOLL im dreck liegen wenn nen RR80er ihn haut! warum auch nicht?


----------



## Gromthar (14. November 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> lol wir spielen schlecht? dann kennste uns ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja ne, und wieso sollte er das?


----------



## Mardoo (14. November 2008)

weil ER Rang 80 is, und der andere Rang 30 z.b?  sonst haben die ränge ja gar nix zu sagen? wozu RvR machen wenn dein Char dadurch nicht besser wird?

und ja, man kriegt nen taktikplatz und skillpunkte, aber hei, das macht soo wenig aus -.-


----------



## GrafvonRotz (14. November 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> weil ER Rang 80 is, und der andere Rang 30 z.b?  sonst haben die ränge ja gar nix zu sagen? wozu RvR machen wenn dein Char dadurch nicht besser wird?
> 
> und ja, man kriegt nen taktikplatz und skillpunkte, aber hei, das macht soo wenig aus -.-




Er wird ja eh im Dreck liegen weil du bis RR80 ein erfahrener und geübter Spieler bist wohin gegen der RR38 noch nicht soviel gesehen hat.
Mit diesem mehr an Erfahrung und Wissen sollte es dir ein leichtes sein den unerfahrenen Newbie wegzuboxen.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. November 2008)

Naja, man bekommt schon mit RR80 große Vorteile gegenüber einem der noch nicht so weit ist, 

- mehr AP
- besser Ruffertigkeiten
- ein bissl bessere Ausrüstung
- joa und sehr viel mehr Spielerfahrung.


----------



## Dashai (14. November 2008)

Was mir hier gehörig auf den Keks geht, sind diese herablassenden Äusserungen gegenüber WoW-Spielern.
Wenn ich lese, das WoW-Spieler es nicht kennen das man mitunter erst abends spielt weil die ja keine Arbeit kennen ist das nicht mehr lustig.
JA, WoW ist zeitraubender, farmlastiger, Ruflastiger, Fokus auf PvE (PvP in WoW ist nunmal aufgrund des Balancings nicht gerade eine Offenbarung) und man ist gezwungen sich langwierig Sets zu erspielen, aber das gibt keinen das Recht Spieler, die genau DAS wollen als Kiddys oder minderbemittelte zu bezeichnen. 
WAR ist ein super PvP-Spiel, das sicher noch einiges an Patchnachbearbeitung benötigt, ehe es da ist, wo es hin will.

Manchmal sind Beiträge, in denen hier einige WoW-Spieler abwertend beurteilen weitaus *kiddyhafter* als die dümmsten WoW-Spieler.

Wieso kann man nicht einfach sagen, das man Spiel X besser findet als Spiel Y, ohne beleidigend zu werden? (Gilt für beide *Fraktionen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich für meinen Teil teste WAR und Lichking an, um dann zu entscheiden, welches ich intensiver spiele. Denn potenzial haben beide, und Spass machen auch beide.


----------



## Blah (14. November 2008)

Dashai schrieb:


> Was mir hier gehörig auf den Keks geht, sind diese herablassenden Äusserungen gegenüber WoW-Spielern.
> Wenn ich lese, das WoW-Spieler es nicht kennen das man mitunter erst abends spielt weil die ja keine Arbeit kennen ist das nicht mehr lustig.
> JA, WoW ist zeitraubender, farmlastiger, Ruflastiger, Fokus auf PvE (PvP in WoW ist nunmal aufgrund des Balancings nicht gerade eine Offenbarung) und man ist gezwungen sich langwierig Sets zu erspielen, aber das gibt keinen das Recht Spieler, die genau DAS wollen als Kiddys oder minderbemittelte zu bezeichnen.
> WAR ist ein super PvP-Spiel, das sicher noch einiges an Patchnachbearbeitung benötigt, ehe es da ist, wo es hin will.
> ...



Wir tun es aber nicht in ihren Foren!


----------



## Dashai (14. November 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Wir tun es aber nicht in ihren Foren!



Das tut doch keinen Unterschied. Viele WoWler, die endlich mal eine Abwechslung wollen und sich hier verirren (da es ja keine offiziellen Foren gibt) lesen erstmal wie dumm die doch sind. 

Viele hier finden es gut, das es keine offiziellen Foren gibt wegen dem Niveau, aber oftmals ist das Niveau hier nicht gerade besser als im WoW-Forum.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will hier WoW nicht verteidigen, aber aus dem Grund das ich eine (ehemaliger) WoW-Spieler bin, der vielleicht wieder zum Lichkönig gehen wird fühle ich mich angegriffen durch einige Aussagen hier. Ich will mich hier über WAR informieren, und nich weil ich WoW toll finde zuflamen lassen.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (14. November 2008)

Ich würd gern mal wissen ob diese ganzen WoW-Hasser (oder wie man das nennen will) überhaupt jemals WoW gespielt haben? 

Ich kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen, dann würden diejenigen nämlich ned so auf WoW rumhacken. WAR spielt sich im PvE keinen Deut anders als WoW, ja selbst die Szenarien sind identisch mit den BGs von WoW. Den Zerg gibts hüben wie drüben. Ich seh keinen großen Unterschied zwischen WoW und WAR und doch ist für einige WAR wohl das absolute nonplusultra während WoW ja nur mist zu sein scheint.

Zumindest is mit diesem geflame die WAR-Community kein bisschen besser als die von WoW. Im Spiel selber seh ich allerdings auch keinen Unterschied. Wobei ich das schon im Vorfeld vermutet habe, weil die Zielgruppe im großen und ganzen die gleiche sein dürfte.

Beste Community hat für mich demnach immernoch LOTRO.

@Akkarian: Ich denke mal das vieles was den Spielfluss angeht in WoW übernommen wird (sieht man ja schon daran, das man sich nun endlich von überall für die BGs anmelden kann). Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen das WAR ja mehr Zeit störende Elemente (wie z.B. das Essen/Trinken) aus dem Spielkonzept zu streichen um eben den Spielfluss zu steigern. Und das man bei WAR weniger gelaufe hat liegt nunmal schlicht daran das die Gebiete im Vergleich zu WoW einfach winzig sind. Das Gefarme? Teilweise geb ich Dir recht, in WoW ist das pure Arbeit (hat für mich nix mit spass zu tun). Doch in WAR farmste Dir halt Ruf/Einfluss zusammen, auch nur durch stupides Mob killen. So viel Unterschied macht das für mich nicht.


----------



## Mr. Yes (14. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> ...
> Und das man bei WAR weniger gelaufe hat liegt nunmal schlicht daran das die Gebiete im Vergleich zu WoW einfach winzig sind.
> ...



Gebiete im Vergleich zu WoW winzig?

Spielst du das gleiche Spiel wie wir?



Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> ...
> WAR spielt sich im PvE keinen Deut anders als WoW
> ...



Wusste gar nicht, das es Öffentliche Quests, Einflussbelohnung
und dergleichen in WoW gibt.

Das einzige, das mit WoW verglichen werden kann sind die Szenarien und hier, das
muß man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, ist im WoW das PvP-System gemeint
in WAR ist das ein Teilaspekt.

WoW hat auch mir mal Spaß gemacht, aber das Farmen, nicht vorhandenes RvR
öden dann doch ganz schön an. Und Inis machen zwar auch mal Spaß, doch
wird dies durch den Zwang dort sein Epic zu farmen zur Qual die den Spaß in
Arbeit ausarten lässt.

cu Yes


----------



## redway45 (14. November 2008)

Also ich persönlich habe WoW nicht gezockt,
damals hat mich ein Arbeitskollege überredet mit EQ2 anzufangen (er hat mir von WoW abgeraten)
EQ2 hat mir aber nach ner Weile nicht gefallen, er hat auch bald aufgehört und ist zu WoW gewechselt *welch Ironie* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber viele hier schreiben ja dass diese auch WoW gespielt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab bisher nicht gegen WoW geflamed, vielleicht mal gegen paar "WoW'ler" die hier WAR flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schau dir diese Threads mal an aus dem "WAR-Forum", dann würdest du die Reaktionen von manchen hier verstehen, die gleiches mit gleichen beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75683 <-- Ein Post von einem "WAR'ler"
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75811 <-- Ein Post von einem "WoW'ler"
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=75812 <-- Ein Post von einem "WoW'ler" der gleiche wie eins drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist nicht bekannt oder "WAR'ler" hier ins "WoW-Forum" gehen und dort über WoW farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur das gegenteilige fällt mir auf, da ich meine Zeit lediglich hier im "WAR-Forum" verbringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (14. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal wissen ob diese ganzen WoW-Hasser (oder wie man das nennen will) überhaupt jemals WoW gespielt haben?



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Yunyuuzhan 
...schauste hier, dann weisste. Warum dort keine Daten stehen liegt daran das meine Schamanin seit längerem auf Eis liegt. Also dürfte damit deine Frage beantwortet sein, ob jmd der es wagt sich negativ über WoW zu äussern es auch gespielt hat. ICH zumindest hab es.

mit dem Release von BC wurde es schlechter und schlechter.


----------



## clickrush (14. November 2008)

ich danke blizz, dass sie mich ins mmorpg-genre gelockt haben...

...ich danke mythic, dass sie alles, was ich in WoW vermisst habe in WAR möglich gemacht haben

und ich danke mythic, dass sie alles, was mich in WoW generft hat, nicht in WAR implementiert haben.


----------



## Hocke (14. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 11 Jahren in diesem Hobby und muss sagen: Mythic ihr habts geschafft
> 
> Wenn wir ned grad wieder in nem Szenario von unserer Ordnungsseite auf die Kauleiste kriegen ist WAR alles was ein PvP-Spieler sich nur wünschen kann. Und mehr als das.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal kein geflame sondern etwas positives.....Danke, dafür!!!


----------



## Stampeete (14. November 2008)

War hat eine der nettesten und vor allen Dingen in den meisten Fällen auch vernünftigsten Community die ich bisher kennen gelernt habe! Ausserdem ist das Spiel alles andere als Abwechslungsarm, wenn man alles was das Spiel einem gibt auch ausnutzt! Daumen hoch Mythic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bleibe definitiv dabei!


----------



## Nescire (14. November 2008)

Ich muss auch ma sagen finde WAR klasse, habe vorher alles mögliche ausprobiert, aber ich finde momentan nichts besser als WAR. Das ist meine SUBJEKTIVE meinung!
Ich finde es einfach auch klasse das es bei diesem Game auch darauf ankommt ob man seine klasse spielen kann. Es macht mich einfach stolz wenn ich sehe das ich obwohl ich lvl 30 bin im T4 Szenario super Support bieten kann (190k heal). das man einfach zocken kann und spass hat, denn für mich soll ein spiel spass machen! 
Ich hoffe das dieser Thread, unter nicht beachtung der flames, vielleicht bei einem Community Manager landet, denn ich finde für diese Arbeit sollte man auch mal lob erhalten. 
und ich verstehe nicht wieso leute es spielen wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt, so teuer war dann auch nicht als das man sagen könnte "hab es gekauft muss es spielen".


----------



## Peraine1 (14. November 2008)

Ist auch ganz angenehm ein Spiel zu spielen was NICHT seit 2 Tagen in jeder Pro 7/RTL/ Kabel 1 Nachrichtensendung von Moderatoren ohne Ahnung bequatscht wird.


----------



## AemJaY (14. November 2008)

Ich flame nicht gegen WoW. Das einzige was mich einfach mittlerweile an WoW stört ist das ewig gleiche.
Es ist immer der selbe Ablauf. Instanzen rein raus rein raus.
Items farmen Gold farmen mount kaufen. Addon kommt raus und weiter gehts im gleichen trott.

Ich sage nicht das WAR besser ist, jedoch hatte ich nach gut 4jahren WoW (Seit dem ersten Release Tag) ein neues Spiel.
WoW ist mir schlicht und einfach verleidet!

WAR macht spass. WAR gefällt mir und WAR hat viele neue Inovationen drinn.
Daher ich bleibe erstmal bei WAR. Ob es ebenfalls wie bei WoW damals 4 Jahre werden steht in den Sternen.
Momentan kann ich sagen ist das Spiel auf gutem Weg dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (14. November 2008)

Also ich kann mich anschliessen.
obwohl War noch ein paar dinge fehln trotzdem hat es mir wieder spass an MMO  zurück gebracht, 
nach paar anlauf fehler wie hellagte und Aoc beide nich schlecht aber ach ihr wisst schon ;D

Naja ich hoffe jetzt mal auf den contentpatch Black Guard ich komme !


----------



## SheytanGC (14. November 2008)

Danke Mythic...

dass ich durch Euch gemerkt habe, wie sehr ich in 3 Monaten Pause WoW vermisst habe.
Jaaa, es wird langweilig, jaaa es ist immer dasselbe, jaaa man muss viel zu viel farmen (ich mach das gerne).
WAR ist ein super Spiel, toll gemacht, super PVP System...

ABER ... noch kommt das Spiel nicht an die komplexität eines WOW heran und daher 

DANKE für die Erkenntnis.

Ich wünsche allen WAR Spielern viel viel Spass und Erfolg, ich werde wohl wieder WoW spielen.

Shey


----------



## Evater (14. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> - für das beste SuchenachGruppe-interface das ich bisher gesehen habe



Bis eben dachte ich es gibt gar keines.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt ohne Witz, wie/wo öffne ich das denn?


----------



## clickrush (14. November 2008)

SheytanGC schrieb:


> ABER ... noch kommt das Spiel nicht an die komplexität eines WOW heran und daher
> 
> DANKE für die Erkenntnis.



wrong. pve in wow ist komplexer. pvp in war ist komplexer.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. November 2008)

Evater schrieb:


> Bis eben dachte ich es gibt gar keines.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Links unter deinem Charakterbild ist so ein kleiner Button, den anklicken, der geht auch immer auf wenn du ein neues Gebiet betrittst und zeigt dir die offenen Gruppen an.


----------



## Peraine1 (14. November 2008)

Ist aber in meinen Augen kein Gruppen-Such-System, da ich immer erst in das Gebiet reisen muss um zu sehen ob das was los ist. Bei einem richtigen System könnte ich z.b. auch sehen, ob jemand gerade für die Bastionstreppe sucht, ohne mir den Weg durch lauter Level 40 Mobs zu erkämpfen.


----------



## Evater (15. November 2008)

Ich denke auch, das ein anständiges Gruppen-Such-System anders aussieht.


----------



## trippleass gnom (15. November 2008)

Es gibt Spiele, die sind 10 Jahre alt und man kann sie immer noch zocken. Hängt auch davon ab ob man schon Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat. Wow ist sehr gut, AOC ist sehr schlecht und WAR ist so dazwischen, aber letzendlich muß es Spaß machen und das ust subjektiv.


----------



## Rorret (15. November 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 11 Jahren in diesem Hobby und muss sagen: Mythic ihr habts geschafft
> 
> Wenn wir ned grad wieder in nem Szenario von unserer Ordnungsseite auf die Kauleiste kriegen ist WAR alles was ein PvP-Spieler sich nur wünschen kann. Und mehr als das.
> 
> ...



FETTES SIGNED 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (15. November 2008)

Das Spiel ist strategisch,suchtfördernd,einfach phänomenal...
Zwar ein komplett anderes Spiel als es ursprünglich präsentiert wurde (Bestes Spiel der Welt,alles ist drin) , aber trotzdem wirklich gelungen!


----------

